# Astoria, Oregon



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Strolling toward Astoria:










Here's Ursula:










Maritime Memorial:










Crown Princess in port:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Astoria Riverwalk:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's Fun Photo Friday - Astoria Favorites Part 1:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The old Dodge front end is a wonderful eyesore!  

Are the names on the Memorial fishermen who were lost, or what?

I'm about to disappear for awhile, I leave for Antarctica tomorrow!  Woo hoo!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Not just fishermen.  All seamen who've lost their lives in the area, including Coast Guard.

Have a really great time visiting Antarctica.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The truck appears to be from about 1941!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

It certainly does.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from Astoria's Captain George Flavel House Museum:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from _More Images of the Captain George Flavel House Museum_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's Fun Photo Friday - Astoria Favorites Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from _Moving from Astoria Riverwalk to Downtown_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Lunch at Fort George Brewery + Public House_ (sample shots):


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from _Fun Photo Friday - Astoria Part 3_:


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 13, 2018)

You make me homesick. Moved away from Ocean Park WA a year ago. Beautiful country.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Greybeard said:


> You make me homesick. Moved away from Ocean Park WA a year ago. Beautiful country.


I'm glad you enjoyed the photos, Richard.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice pics in the gallery. Astoria is a cool place, love that area of Oregon.

I think my mom still has a "Get Gassed At Rasco" button, from a gas station there (that I'm certain no longer exists).


----------

